# No Response from Companies after applying for job. Please Help



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello everyone..
I have been in Dubai for two weeks now on a visit visa. I had started applying from day one itself on almost all UAE job sites i.e. Bayt, Gn4Ads, Khaleej Times, Dubizzle, etc. I have only applied jobs that suited my profile and did not randomly started for applying jobs. I have applied around 150 jobs all matching my profile, but I am yet to receive a single response from them either by call or email. Am I missing something? or do I need to visit recruitment agencies to speed things or maybe visit the Internet city? I have done B.Tech. in Information Technology with some experience as a Network Administrator. Though I know things in UAE are not as fast as in other countries and people are slow in responding, etc but still please someone help me out what else I can do. 

I have already read the 'How to find jobs in Dubai thread fully' so please help me.

Regards


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

It takes time here, I have heard of a lot of people not hearing anything for over a month and then getting three interviews in one week. Just stick at it and hopefully something will come up, although it doesn't hurt to speak to recruiters and build a relationship with them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The problem with applying through the online sites is the sheer volume of people that apply for each job (thousands per job!).
This means that even if your CV exactly matches the job requirements - it is very difficult for the company to pick yours out amongst all the others.
You therefore need to do things that make you stand out - if you know the company recruiting, try contacting them directly. Get the name and email address of the decision maker and show some tenacity and initiative by contacting them directly.
Let them know that you are keener and different to all the other people out there and give yourself an edge.
Best of luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Its been said before here, there are a lot of applicants for one job. When applying online, you compete perhaps with hundred others or more. Next what happens is that all their CV's go trough several levels of elimination, and provided you are left in the remaining 10 or so you may get a call for an initial interview. This takes time, but also, reduces your chance to get chosen. However, it is not impossible, so keep trying.

In parallel, go networking, meet people. This is your best road to success. Its incredible how meeting the right people can improve your chances to get a job!


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

I get approx 15 job applications by e-mail per day. I'm astounded at the number of people who contact me who have not done the research as to what we do and I generally end up ignoring all of them.

The only time I will look at an application is if the subject title is of interest and applicable to our industry....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desert Dog said:


> I get approx 15 job applications by e-mail per day. I'm astounded at the number of people who contact me who have not done the research as to what we do and I generally end up ignoring all of them.
> 
> The only time I will look at an application is if the subject title is of interest and applicable to our industry....


Gis a job!! - I can do that!


For the younger and non-UK site members - try typing "Yosser Hughes gis a job" on Youtube to see the relevance of the above comment!!


----------



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

Ya I know about that but most companies do not write their phone no. on job sites.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You've only been looking for two weeks and you're already complaining?

4-6 months seems to be the norm among my colleagues and friends who had to look for new jobs. And they are very experienced, skilled people with years of expertise in their industries. 

Unless you're lucky be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

Am not complaining I am already aware of that..was just asking if I am missing something or is it normal here..Are recruitment agencies worth a shot?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

My OH & I have been looking for a role for him for over 6 months now with no success. 

It can be so frustrating as numerous times we know he can definitely do the role - meets all the criteria etc etc but still doesn't get a call back. 

Dubai is all about 'Who you know' not 'What you know' it seems...especially in the logistics business


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sushantv said:


> Ya I know about that but most companies do not write their phone no. on job sites.


Hi,
That is not being very positive or creative!!
Decent companies mention their name in their adverts - then use Google, yellow pages and linkedin to find their contact details - most data is available if you look in the right places.
You should know this better than most - as you are looking for an IT job!
Best of luck.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Without wanting to sound too blunt, you're an Indian male with a qualification in IT and some low level experience. Every single IT job you apply for, you will literally have about 100 Indian males with similar qualifications and experience at the very least, plus some local experience too competing against you. The odds are not in your favour.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go with Stevesolar and Gavtek's advice. Understand that the odds are not in your favour, there are many Indians getting off the planes every single day hoping to make their Dubai dream a reality. A couple of weeks is a very short time frame for someone who has no local experience. Sadly, you are probably not going to get a call within the next few weeks either.

Have you tried using Linkedin? Also try applying directly on company websites. Google lists of companies in JAFZA, Internet City then go on each company website and apply for positions directly. Look for hiring manager details on linkedin, connect with them and send them an email. Don't only rely on the classifieds.

Good luck and I really hope you find something. Not hearing back from potential employers can be extremely demotivating, so hang in there and keep at it


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Have you tried using Linkedin? Also try applying directly on company websites. Google lists of companies in JAFZA, Internet City then go on each company website and apply for positions directly. Look for hiring manager details on linkedin, connect with them and send them an email. Don't only rely on the classifieds.


Gee, thanks. I have a Freezone company and already receive about 50 emails a day from people looking for jobs - despite the fact I don't have any available.

Maybe I can forward them all to you and you can just let me know of anyone suitable??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Peterf said:


> despite the fact I don't have any available.
> 
> Maybe I can forward them all to you and you can just let me know of anyone suitable??


If you don't have any available positions, then what is the point of finding out if the applicant is suitable or not ??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Peterf said:


> Gee, thanks. I have a Freezone company and already receive about 50 emails a day from people looking for jobs - despite the fact I don't have any available.
> 
> Maybe I can forward them all to you and you can just let me know of anyone suitable??


Hey if you work in HR, then your job is to scour through those CVs looking for talent! So stop complaining and go do your job


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

With my experience and skilset, I was demotivated too by the online application process, was exiting in July after 3months of hunting. Greeted a total stranger in passing in ritaj, struck up a conversation and landed a post.
Perserverance and God's will always prevails.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey if you work in HR, then your job is to scour through those CVs looking for talent! So stop complaining and go do your job





saraswat said:


> If you don't have any available positions, then what is the point of finding out if the applicant is suitable or not ??


Good question - I was just trying to "farm out" the emails.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Good question - I was just trying to "farm out" the emails.


Didn't think the 'farming out' process through though


----------



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

*Anyways on to the topic. I called a classified ad published in a newspaper for the post of HR assistant. The salary was attractive and so were the incentives. All looked good until they asked me to deposit my original documents with them for 10 days which made me suspicious about them and I declined the offer. Don't know whether I made the right choice.*


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

sushantv said:


> *Anyways on to the topic. I called a classified ad published in a newspaper for the post of HR assistant. The salary was attractive and so were the incentives. All looked good until they asked me to deposit my original documents with them for 10 days which made me suspicious about them and I declined the offer. Don't know whether I made the right choice.*


Did you ask them what they needed the documents for ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Your qualifications and experience are in IT but you're applying for an HR role?


----------



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

I aksed them why they needed my documents and they said they need to process my visa. Also they did not even ask much about my profile etc. and only asked one or two questions and then straight away started discussing about salaries and all.

@gavtek - A job is a job after all. Many of my friends from IT are in HR role in other countries and are earning good.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sushantv said:


> @gavtek - A job is a job after all. Many of my friends from IT are in HR role in other countries and are earning good.


Bravo my friend! Soon you're going to add to the statistic of thousands of Indian Engineers working here as finance and HR assistants! A job is a job after all!

You need to call those friends of yours and ask them to give you a job!


----------



## SquattingCow (Sep 29, 2013)

Personally, I'm in the same boat, though I can't tell whether being an Australian looking for an IT job is an advantage or disadvantage...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sushantv said:


> I aksed them why they needed my documents and they said they need to process my visa. Also they did not even ask much about my profile etc. and only asked one or two questions and then straight away started discussing about salaries and all.
> 
> @gavtek - A job is a job after all. Many of my friends from IT are in HR role in other countries and are earning good.


Had you have sent them your documents - the next email you would have got from them would be the one asking for a visa "processing fee".
Unfortunately, when there are a lot of people seeking employment - there are a lot of vultures out there trying to extract money out of unsuspecting, trusting victims.
Don't forget - companies are not allowed to charge prospective employees any fees related to employing them!!

Best of Luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

SquattingCow said:


> Personally, I'm in the same boat, though I can't tell whether being an Australian looking for an IT job is an advantage or disadvantage...


unless you are looking for a fairly senior management role in IT, your nationality is irrelevant... the pay scales are significantly lower for those roles, and that's what you get paid regardless of what passport you have... an person from the subcontinent would look at that as a reasonable package, while people from the "western" world freak out at the number...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Gee, thanks. I have a Freezone company and already receive about 50 emails a day from people looking for jobs - despite the fact I don't have any available.
> 
> Maybe I can forward them all to you and you can just let me know of anyone suitable??


set up an autoreply to the 50 telling them to send a LinkedIn connection request to pammy


----------



## sushantv (Sep 22, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Had you have sent them your documents - the next email you would have got from them would be the one asking for a visa "processing fee".
> Unfortunately, when there are a lot of people seeking employment - there are a lot of vultures out there trying to extract money out of unsuspecting, trusting victims.
> Don't forget - companies are not allowed to charge prospective employees any fees related to employing them!!
> 
> ...


Yes that was exactly what they were looking for the "visa processing" fees. Am glad this forum helped me. 

Thanks


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

I am already unemployed for 6 months here and you are only been in dubai for few days. Even though I had offers not pertaining to my area of study I havent accepted the offer. Having a degree in Instrumentation Engineering and doing a data entry job is not my cup of tea.Good Luck my friend


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am a sr. SW/HW/systems engineer with 12 yrs experience in the US but an Indian national. I have MS degree from US and currently live and work in US but want to move to Dubai for personal reasons. I applied for 200+ jobs through Dubizzle/Bayt/LinkedIn and company career websites (MSFT/Cisco/HP/IBM/Emirates/Etisalat/Etihad/Du) in the last 2 months but received 0 responses.

Is it because:

(1) UAE/Dubai is a consumption Geo (as in its a big market just to consume tech. products hence sales tech. engineers/managers are in higher demand than the ones who develop/architect products and solutions) and almost all the jobs I applied to had a sales prerequisite (while I have none of it) OR

(2) Is it because I am far away in the US and employers readily get people locally so why would they source someone from so far paying for my travel/hotel, etc.? In this case, I might consider traveling to Dubai for a month to apply for jobs, in person -but would it help?

I am getting very good offers from MSFT/Amazon (Seattle WA and Bay Area) in the US and planning to apply to Apple (Cupertino CA) next month too. Why am I not getting a single response for my applications from Dubai?

Getting a bit restless and little frustrated

Please help!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dhan1111 said:


> I am a sr. SW/HW/systems engineer with 12 yrs experience in the US but an Indian national. I have MS degree from US and currently live and work in US but want to move to Dubai for personal reasons. I applied for 200+ jobs through Dubizzle/Bayt/LinkedIn and company career websites (MSFT/Cisco/HP/IBM/Emirates/Etisalat/Etihad/Du) in the last 2 months but received 0 responses.
> 
> Is it because:
> 
> ...


In my opinion is both. I work for one of the big IT companies and 90% of the job openings that are Dubai based are either in inside sales, field sales, pre-sales, business development etc., all of which require prior regional experience, and to speak either Arabic, Russian or an Eastern European language. 

Every now and then they will bring someone from overseas, when they are not able to fill a role locally, but they are people who have been working already for the company but based in Europe, ZA etc. And I'd imagine the other big IT players operate in a similar way. 

There are some dev jobs but usually with partners or VADs, and the work conditions in that type of company are totally different and coming from the USA, probably you would not be happy with the conditions. Usually engineers that come from India or Pakistan and their salaries/packages are not comparable to those offered by MSFT and the likes. 

Of course, there are IT Manager roles, Infrastructure Manager etc. so maybe that's another option, but be aware that there is a LOT of competition for those roles. Usually from candidates that are locally based and are well prepared. 

From what I've seen in the threads posted here, 1 month is not enough to secure a job particularly if you lack local experience.

Sorry if my reply is not very positive but I hope this sheds some light. Good luck with your job search.


----------

